# 09 bf750 still smoke from puking oil up into the breather box



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

still smoke from puking oil up into the breather box after 4 oil changes and 4 oil fiters help 

re i went through water up to the footrests going fast and now i got milky oil in the engine and water and oil in air cleaner help thanks


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ewwww not good at all hope it isnt too late but it prolly is. start flushing the oil change it over and over till the oil is clean and use different oil filters also and pull the plugs to get all the water off the top of the motor before hand


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

my bro in law 09 we had to change 9-11 times before his was nice and clean, but we did his perfect and runs like a champ and would never know it was sunk


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

the oil is clean and no water or milk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well if it still smoking after all that, sounds like a rebuild is the next step :no:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dude it's not too late.
As long as your oil is clean run it a bit. They sometimes smoke for a bit after the incident. it should clear up. Seen it several times.
Sometimes it takes a few rides but it should stop. im assuming it's light smoke.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

phreebsd is right but usually that is the seafoam and what not burning off, but i could be wrong just none of ours ever smoked really cept for my buddies which didnt get sunk and we will let yall know asap what his problem was its going to the dealer in the morning


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

how did u get water in there?
Your crackcase vent come loose?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

he isnt snorkeled. You need to snorkel. Also, crank case vent will puke oil into the air box.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i did not Snorkel it and was going fast hit bout foot or 2 of water


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

will get you every time.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

its snorkeled now but its to late lo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

just make sure you keep an eye on that oil. change the filter make sure everything is good and clean. and re-route that crank vent too if you havent already. That will keep it from pukin oil into your airbox.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I noticed this as your title. *"09 bf750 still smoke from puking oil up into the breather box*" I got with you a few days ago. If you are finding oil in your air box, that will cause it to smoke as well. Try rerouting the engine block breather and clean the air box. See if that works.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

How long have you run it since flushng it?


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

not long 15 20 minutes installing a catch can to day


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep, should not still be smokin' after that long. 

Have you drove it since? If oil got in the injection system and then exhaust, it might take some time to burn it out and sometimes you have to drive to to get the air/exhaust flow to clean it out. 

Good luck!!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

wait what color is the smoke or did i miss that? if its whites, its just water in the exhaust.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm suprised that your having this much trouble in that little amount of water. I've hit deep skidder track ruts full of water at full speed, burried her up to the headlights in swamps & rivers, slow rolled it in a water hole and stopped it dead at full speed crossing a river and never had water in the oil.

Check your duct work, air breather, etc.....there is something loose or not routed properly.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

evry time punch it oil *puking oil up into the breather box* and it is white smoke


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I assume your not overfilling the oil?

But that's normally a bad sign.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well since ur smoke is white, im guessin its water in the exhaust. its def not oil. just do the catch can mod and be done wit it. and that water will just have to burn out, its not big deal.

as far as too much oil, how are u checkin it? ur suppose to screw in the dipstick when u check it. if ur not screwin it in, u have too much oil in ur bike and that might be why its pukin up oil


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

no im not not overfilling oil 2 in thin run it thin 
haf leader


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

wut


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BigP said:


> wut


yep...lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

kacey1 said:


> no im not not overfilling oil 2 in thin run it thin
> haf leader


 
2.6L is specs.


----------



## websy (Mar 20, 2009)

I cant believe they didnt even try to redesign the air intake this year (sigh), I even sent a letter to kawasaki last year a few rides on my '08. I got a huge gulp into my airbox last year from hitting a 1" deep puddle on a trail going about 20 kmh. I fought with the dealer regarding warranty about adding snorkels to try to save the engine from future gulps of water. They decided that the only reason I would be adding snorkels would be for driving the quad in "conditions it was not designed for". Eventually I decided that adding the snorkels was my only option as I was driving around puddles of water:34:. I just couldnt get it through to them that I had to add the snorkels to save the machine...oh well warranty is up now anyway. A few oil changes was all it took to get the water out of my machine but it sounds like you had a more severe dunking.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

its all good now snorkels and catch can


----------

